# تخيل نفسك كمبيوتر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (2 يوليو 2009)

تخيل نفسك كمبيوتر
Windows Xp


تخيل نفسك كمبيوتر والحياه ويندوز اكس بي وكل حياتك بزراير 

ممكن يبقي عندك مشكله؟؟؟

الحياه حتبقي سهله والمشاكل تنتهي

مثلا لو في ازمه المرور حدد كل السيارات

ctrl+a

واعمل لهم دليت وحتبقي لوحدك في الشارع


اعمل لحياتك
*******

R e f r e s h


ولغلطاتك

Delete



وللماضي

Clear History



لو حسيت انك مو متأقلم مع الحياه إعمل

Format



دايما افتح صفحه جديده في حياتك

New Folder


لو ضاعت منك الحقيقه

Search


واذا شفت نفسك ناجح

Save As


لو حسيت بالبرد

MacAfee - Norton


وكل ما تحس ان رتم الحياه بطئ

Restart


ودايما كن مرتب افكارك

Defragments


واي عقبه تواجهك لا تيأس

Control + Alt + Delete


لوحسيت انك تهت في الدنيا خلي الصوره واضحه 

Win + D


ودايما اعمل جوله داخل نفسك

Alt + Esc


واختار الصح من جولتك

Alt +Tab


واقفل اي صفحه في حياتك مو عاجبتك

Alt + F4


واذا زعلت من واحد على طول

Shift + Del


مجمل الكلام انك تعيش باحساس و مشاعر انسانيه
بس بخطوات محسوبه 
النجاح في الحياه يتطلب منك انك تكون انسان جامد
ما فيش حاجه تأثر فيه
بس لازم يكون عندك مبدأ 
تخيل نفسك فعلا جهاز كمبيوتر
بس اوعي تهنج 
او السيستم بتاعك يقع
والا حيبقي مكانك في العباسيه
:yes: :yes: 







منقول


​


----------



## Tota Christ (10 يوليو 2009)

مرسى على الموضوع الرائع ربنا يباركك​


----------



## maramero (11 يوليو 2009)

جميل اوي
مرسي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه فكرة كويسة تعالى نعملها سوااااااااااااااا


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------

